# Here we go again, toxic pet food



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Cancer-Causing Aflatoxins Found In Dog Foods | Dogs Naturally Magazine

This article says Hills, Purina and Avoderm have been found to have mycotoxin in it.  I'm trying out Hills right now! 
It also says Iams has melamine in it


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Another good reason not to feed these brands.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

why not choose a food that has a company that never had recalls?

fromm, nearly 100 yrs old, never a recall.
farmina, new to this country , never a recall.

both very decent foods, unless you want to cook or do raw….


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I am feeding Hills Ideal Balance "just to see" how my dogs do on it. Right now, 2 of them are eating it and I already don't like the results! Poop, lots of poop. Seems like more comes out than went in in the first place! Plus Cookie (long coat chihuahua) is back to having her slimy poop problems, which makes a mess of her tail/rear feathers and has me washing her off multiple times daily. 

Definitely not liking it after only a few days on it. 

I fed Fromm a while ago, for quite a long time and same goopy poop problem. Really happy with Precise Foundation with my other 2, working out well for them, and I am going to try to get my other 2 onto it. 

Cooking and raw are out, been there, done that. Not for me. Dry and cans work well.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Cancer-Causing Aflatoxins Found In Dog Foods | Dogs Naturally Magazine
> 
> This article says Hills, Purina and Avoderm have been found to have mycotoxin in it.  I'm trying out Hills right now!
> It also says Iams has melamine in it


With all due respect, please do not take these "revelations" as gospel. They do not actually give us these studies or the scientific data upon which they were allegedly based. 

Not everything on the Internet is true. Do some independent research before you condemn everything.

FWIW,


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

bett said:


> why not choose a food that has a company that never had recalls?
> 
> fromm, nearly 100 yrs old, never a recall.
> farmina, new to this country , never a recall.
> ...


Just because a company has never had a recall doesn't mean they never will. I think it's a little ridiculous to avoid every single dog food just because it has had a recall. For me, it more matters what the recall was for and how the company handles it.

As for Fromm.. not a fan of the company and my dog did crappy on it anyway. Plus she can't stand eating it. Tried raw and I personally will never do it again. I also have no desire to cook for my dog, especially with meat being $5 a pound here. More if I want anything other than beef which she can't have.

I'll stick to kibble and cans I'm comfortable feeding. There is no perfect company, recalls or not.


----------



## stbernardlover (Jun 24, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I am feeding Hills Ideal Balance "just to see" how my dogs do on it. Right now, 2 of them are eating it and I already don't like the results! Poop, lots of poop. Seems like more comes out than went in in the first place! Plus Cookie (long coat chihuahua) is back to having her slimy poop problems, which makes a mess of her tail/rear feathers and has me washing her off multiple times daily.
> 
> Definitely not liking it after only a few days on it.
> 
> ...


I am curious as to why you tried Hill's Ideal Balance.. was it for the nutrient levels? I also have noticed that my dog's poop gets soft and icky when I try to feed foods containing too much grain. At the same time, it is hard to find foods with a higher meat content that isn't too high in certain minerals. My golden retriever, who eats Hill's j/d, poops very large volumes. However, it is hard to see any negatives past the fact that this food has greatly increased her mobility. I have been trying not to look at ingredients too much, but in my experience there is such a difference in stool quality with the more "appealing" ingredients.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

SubMariner said:


> With all due respect, please do not take these "revelations" as gospel. They do not actually give us these studies or the scientific data upon which they were allegedly based.
> 
> Not everything on the Internet is true. Do some independent research before you condemn everything.
> I
> ...


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

SubMariner said:


> With all due respect, please do not take these "revelations" as gospel. They do not actually give us these studies or the scientific data upon which they were allegedly based.
> 
> Not everything on the Internet is true. Do some independent research before you condemn everything.
> 
> FWIW,


Submariner, I am with you. There is def a fe details missing in such a claim and with my network of associates I have heard nothing about Purina and Hills, not too connected to Iams anymore? But I am looking into it.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

stbernardlover said:


> I am curious as to why you tried Hill's Ideal Balance.. was it for the nutrient levels? I also have noticed that my dog's poop gets soft and icky when I try to feed foods containing too much grain. At the same time, it is hard to find foods with a higher meat content that isn't too high in certain minerals. My golden retriever, who eats Hill's j/d, poops very large volumes. However, it is hard to see any negatives past the fact that this food has greatly increased her mobility. I have been trying not to look at ingredients too much, but in my experience there is such a difference in stool quality with the more "appealing" ingredients.


Stberardlover, I personally believe JD is one of the most amazing diets ever made. Glad to hear your girl is doing well on it. Oh, I am happy to see X-rays of urinary stones dissolved! or allergies finally controlled! and even renal dogs managed so they can live for years with renal disease, but it is really cool to see an older dog that is struggling regain that mobility and even change their attitude towards life? I guess I am just a pushover for older dogs. I think I would put any large or giant breed over the age of 7 or 8 on JD, if you can afford it!


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

MarieLovesChis said:


> Just because a company has never had a recall doesn't mean they never will. I think it's a little ridiculous to avoid every single dog food just because it has had a recall. For me, it more matters what the recall was for and how the company handles it.
> 
> As for Fromm.. not a fan of the company and my dog did crappy on it anyway. Plus she can't stand eating it. Tried raw and I personally will never do it again. I also have no desire to cook for my dog, especially with meat being $5 a pound here. More if I want anything other than beef which she can't have.
> 
> I'll stick to kibble and cans I'm comfortable feeding. There is no perfect company, recalls or not.


Good point about recalls. I would be more interested in why and how they handled it. Hills is one of the oldest companies going back to the 40’s and the real beginning of small animal nutrition when not much was known, and they have never had a dog food recall. They are doing something right. But I sure wouldn't say they never will. I would be looking for multiple recalls. The recall of 07 involving China was tragic but the wheat gluten that was poisoned was human grade. I was actually surprised that some of the companies effected were actually buying human grade anything! I suppose we all pay more per bag to pay for the endless testing that is now done on ingredients and finished product.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

MarieLovesChis said:


> Just because a company has never had a recall doesn't mean they never will. I think it's a little ridiculous to avoid every single dog food just because it has had a recall. For me, it more matters what the recall was for and how the company handles it.
> 
> As for Fromm.. not a fan of the company and my dog did crappy on it anyway. Plus she can't stand eating it. Tried raw and I personally will never do it again. I also have no desire to cook for my dog, especially with meat being $5 a pound here. More if I want anything other than beef which she can't have.
> 
> I'll stick to kibble and cans I'm comfortable feeding. There is no perfect company, recalls or not.


i guess because you never had 3 labs deathly ill, from toxic diamond food, one in liver failure, and didnt get a run around for weeks, and weeks, until i finally went on ch 2 news, you can say it's ridiculous to avoid every single dog food just because it had a recall. yes, that's what happened to me. except i persevered, handed in bills, as the lies they told me came to be true. first it wasn't that food, then it wasn't that factory, then it was that factory and oh yes , it was that food. then another factory closed due to contamination . fda got involved after many many many dogs and cats got violently ill and many many many died. so yeah, i am recall phobic and since my dogs do well on fromm, and yes, they never in nearly 10 yrs had a recall, i consider it a good company. a decent, very decent record. and yes, it was not only the recall but very much so how the company handled it. it's just about 2 yrs ago ,easy enough to look up if you care to see the BS they handed out. for months. as dogs and cats were dying and sickly, from their toxic food. and lies. so yeah, be happy that it was not your experience that left me with a liver impaired dog, that i had to cook for, ( did i want to? maybe not, but it kept him alive, so…..) and supplement and chinese herbs. managed to keep him alive for nearly 2 yrs doing so.
the only perfect company , is the one that works for you and your dog.
and i'm very comfortable using companies with good reputation, no BS, and no recalls. so far. 
100 yrs is a pretty good record for me.

don't know any other dog kibble company that can boast the same. (and , the food works for my dogs)

i wonder why you aren't a fan of the fromm company? (i understand if the dogs didnt do well on it, but you said that as a secondary response, so i'm just curious. i happen to have had wonderful customer service from them, before i even started the food. 

oh yeah, diamond came thru. they paid $3750 in my vet bills. 
honorable.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

tried to edit my above post as i made an error. not 10 yrs without a recall, nearly 100.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Dr Dolittle said:


> Good point about recalls. I would be more interested in why and how they handled it. Hills is one of the oldest companies going back to the 40’s and the real beginning of small animal nutrition when not much was known, and they have never had a dog food recall. They are doing something right. But I sure wouldn't say they never will. I would be looking for multiple recalls. The recall of 07 involving China was tragic but the wheat gluten that was poisoned was human grade. I was actually surprised that some of the companies effected were actually buying human grade anything! I suppose we all pay more per bag to pay for the endless testing that is now done on ingredients and finished product.


this is how they handled it. 
i had 3 labs get very ill. one passing blood clots, one with violent diarrhea, and one vomiting her brains out. by the third dog, my vet and i were convinced it was the food, which just came out with a recall.
i called them. they said "not that food". ok.
i called them again, as the recall grew, on a daily basis.
oh yeah, that food. then not that factory. and oh yeah, now it was that factory. 
i spoke to their vets who insisted since my dogs didnt have salmonella, it couldn't possible be their food. but please send in all bills, and a note from the vets (internist who couldn't even do a needle guided biopsy on rex, as he would bleed out) that they felt the dogs became ill from the toxic food.
meanwhile now the fda was involved big time, and many many foods were recalled. a couple of people got sick too, from handling the food, including a 6 month old baby. not good. 
meanwhile recall was growing and growing and i was getting lots of BS so while on hold with them i email ch 2 news. 4 hours later they called and asked if i would go on camera. sure, why not. that night , at 630 they taped and i was on the 11 o'clock news.
next day diamond's vet called to tell me they turned my paperwork over to someone. who was someone? their insurance company.
yeah, they paid.

it was handled poorly, very poorly from the start.
this was not diamond's first recall. nor i suspect their last.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

Good for you for fighting back! most of us would have given up somewhere through all that!


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

And as I specifically said, it depends on how the company handles it. I did not state I would feed a food made by a company who poorly handles recalls.

I have had my dog get sick from recalled food. Sick not die. But I am not forever scarred by recalls. I will still feed a food from a company who has had a recall if they know how to handle it and it wasn't recalled over some serious chemical or something.

The Honest Kitchen is a good example. They have had a recall and I still feel comfortable with their products. Another thing with the "never had a recall" marketing. Companies who advertise this all over their site make me feel a bit uncomfortable too. If a company has never had a recall and they throw that out there all the time, they're going to try as hard as they can to avoid recalling products when something does go wrong. I believe there were tons of complaints on a food called Great Life for doing something like that.

To sum it up, I don't trust a company just because they can scream they never had a recall. I will feed my dog based on a company who can do their job correctly and actually gives a damn when something goes wrong. Never having a recall doesn't make the dog food immune to ever being recalled. Human foods are constantly recalled. I'm not going to stop eating because of it. You'll run out of foods to eat eventually if you only feed foods that have no recalls, for both you and your dog. Fromm will have their day, wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## stbernardlover (Jun 24, 2013)

Dr Dolittle said:


> Stberardlover, I personally believe JD is one of the most amazing diets ever made. Glad to hear your girl is doing well on it. Oh, I am happy to see X-rays of urinary stones dissolved! or allergies finally controlled! and even renal dogs managed so they can live for years with renal disease, but it is really cool to see an older dog that is struggling regain that mobility and even change their attitude towards life? I guess I am just a pushover for older dogs. I think I would put any large or giant breed over the age of 7 or 8 on JD, if you can afford it!


I completely agree- every dog I have seen with mobility issues that was put on j/d responded amazingly. Hill's does a wonderful job with their prescription diets. When they save or improve a dog's life, you really can't say anything bad about them.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I would feed fromm again if I had to. I trust them and their customer service is great. 
I can't imagine having three dogs be so sick all at onelce like that. What a thing to go through. 

And I'm pretty sure I'll no continue with Ideal Balance based on how bad the digestion is. They poop sooooo much it's incredible what comes out of them lol.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

stbernardlover said:


> I am curious as to why you tried Hill's Ideal Balance.. was it for the nutrient levels?


I'm not Shamrockmommy but one of my dogs is eating Ideal Balance Slim & Healthy, and yes, I am concerned about the nutrient levels in other brands. My dog has been eating this for about 3 weeks now and I'm very happy with it. Her poop was just a tiny bit soft for about the first week but since then it's fine. Otherwise, I haven't noticed any difference in her poop on this food vs. what she was eating before. To be fair, she can eat basically anything and not have a problem. Her skin and coat have started to improve (she was having some itchy skin issues), her ears have stayed clean without me having to clean them like I had been doing, she's not licking her paws, or her butt which she had been doing. She also really loves it (though she is certainly not a picky eater.) So clearly it is working well for her.

The thing for me with the nutrient levels is that my dog is 8.5 yrs old and for a 100 lb dog, that is not young. She is on Previcox for arthritis and also two different anxiety meds. So with all that, she is at risk of liver or kidney issues anyway and the last thing I need is for her food to be adding to that risk. For someone with a younger dog who doesn't have issues, the priorities may be different. That is something we all have to decide for ourselves, every dog is different. At this point with both of my dogs, ingredients aren't the only thing I can take into account.

My 12 yr old dog who is eating Hills w/d does poop a lot, but that is not a big deal. That food has restored her health so I will deal with letting her out a little extra during the day, and she has puppy pads to use overnight if she needs to. It's not something I see as a problem. 

There is an article about this on truthaboutpetfood.com and it lists aflatoxin in Purina One Adult Chicken & Rice Dog Food, Science Diet Adult Cat Food, and AvoDerm Chicken & Herring Cat Food. It lists melamine in Iams cat food and Solid Gold adult dog food. Also has cyanuric acid in Pro Plan salmon cat food.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

MarieLovesChis said:


> And as I specifically said, it depends on how the company handles it. I did not state I would feed a food made by a company who poorly handles recalls.
> 
> I have had my dog get sick from recalled food. Sick not die. But I am not forever scarred by recalls. I will still feed a food from a company who has had a recall if they know how to handle it and it wasn't recalled over some serious chemical or something.
> 
> ...



and i never said that fromm or farmina scream all over their websites that they never had a recall.not once did i say that or even read that on their website. (or canned weruva) . not once.

i investigate. and then investigate some more.

marketing hype doesn't turn me on, either, at all. i worked in advertising many years ago, and got a taste of what that is all about. 
i got burnt so I'm very careful what i put in my dog's mouths. my dog nearly died and barely got out two more years, only because i home cooked a liver support diet. yeah, poaching 6 lbs of cod at a time. adding the right balance of carbs and veggies. organic, i might add. so once every 8 days i was up to my elbows in slop. worth having the dog around.

and to say, i will run out of food eventually, is really silly, for lack of a better word. why and how did you figure that out? i cooked for my dog before, and if need be, i will do it again. yes, for all 3. and yes, my husband is a butcher in a prime shop and gets fish too. so, if it has to come to me being the proactive dog parent, and i will have to cook for them, again , i will. no big deal, really. 
I've never run out of food for either myself or my animals but i won't go out of my way to eat stuff that has been recalled. that would seem kinda foolish. remember the expose , i believe in mexico, on how they watered their produce? i do. and guess what? i don't eat that crap either. 

and when i can find organic fruits and vegetables, i eat those too. I'm not a gmo fan either, tho i am sure i've ingested a fair share of that crap too, before i knew better.

so you can trust whatever companies you like, as you should, and i will do the same. i'd rather go with a long term company, with no recalls, than a diamond or similar company who lied, continually, until two plants were shut down.
read the fda reports, then tell me you like the food or the company.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

Honestly I'm not going to respond to you anymore as you clearly haven't understood a thing I've said and you pretty much twist everything I say. Like saying I said your food supply will run out LOL. You seem to be taking everything as a personal attack on you.

Good day and good luck to ya


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

MarieLovesChis said:


> Honestly I'm not going to respond to you anymore as you clearly haven't understood a thing I've said and you pretty much twist everything I say. Like saying I said your food supply will run out LOL. You seem to be taking everything as a personal attack on you.
> 
> Good day and good luck to ya


actually, i understood everything you said including "You'll run out of foods to eat eventually if you only feed foods that have no recalls, for both you and your dog. Fromm will have their day, wouldn't surprise me."

and sadly, it almost sounds like you welcome a recall from fromm. how sad.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

bett said:


> actually, i understood everything you said including "You'll run out of foods to eat eventually if you only feed foods that have no recalls, for both you and your dog. Fromm will have their day, wouldn't surprise me."
> 
> and sadly, it almost sounds like you welcome a recall from fromm. how sad.


Lol wow, what's sad is your lack of reading comprehension. If you translate "It won't surprise me when Fromm has a recall" to "I welcome a recall from Fromm" then I truly do feel sorry for you.

Based on that comment alone, it's reeaal clear that nope you don't understand a word I've said. You can continue to think my original post was to personally attack you and Fromm though :tsk: It's pretty entertaining to see how many ways you can makeup a new statement out of my post.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

MarieLovesChis said:


> Lol wow, what's sad is your lack of reading comprehension. If you translate "It won't surprise me when Fromm has a recall" to "I welcome a recall from Fromm" then I truly do feel sorry for you.
> 
> Based on that comment alone, it's reeaal clear that nope you don't understand a word I've said. You can continue to think my original post was to personally attack you and Fromm though :tsk: It's pretty entertaining to see how many ways you can makeup a new statement out of my post.


i take nothing from any internet forum, this one included as a personal attack.
even which attempt to attack my reading comprehension skills which i can assure you , are not lacking.

with all of 40 posts you manage to be snarky. 
keep it to yourself, or block me, if you find me so intolerable.
i will continue to post and tell my personal experience with a food company that had not only many recalls , but dealt with them using underhanded lies.

i need not interpret your post for anyone. i see it as it is.

and i sincerely hope that none of your animals ever get very ill from a tainted dog food, who then proceeds to lie and lie, until cornered.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

bett said:


> i take nothing from any internet forum, this one included as a personal attack.
> even which attempt to attack my reading comprehension skills which i can assure you , are not lacking.
> 
> with all of 40 posts you manage to be snarky.
> ...


You bothered to read through all of my past posts? Strange, you should find a hobby. And trust me, if I found you annoying you would have been blocked a long time ago. I have no problem with you, what I have a problem with is people outright lying about what was said and then switching someone's sentence to a new one to get their point across. Completely immature and I'll call anyone out who is doing it.

As for my dogs being poisoned from their food, well if the Farmina makes them sick one day I promise you I won't be complaining about it on a forum. I would actually contact the people necessary. Not belittle people for feeding it after it goes through a recall and then push my new favorite brand on them.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

MarieLovesChis said:


> You bothered to read through all of my past posts? Strange, you should find a hobby. And trust me, if I found you annoying you would have been blocked a long time ago. I have no problem with you, what I have a problem with is people outright lying about what was said and then switching someone's sentence to a new one to get their point across. Completely immature and I'll call anyone out who is doing it.
> 
> As for my dogs being poisoned from their food, well if the Farmina makes them sick one day I promise you I won't be complaining about it on a forum. I would actually contact the people necessary. Not belittle people for feeding it after it goes through a recall and then push my new favorite brand on them.


i read thru this post. not bothered, read. 
i don't need a hobby nor do i need you, with all your infinite wisdom, to suggest i do. please , concern yourself with yourself, and not me. I'm fine as i am.
i didnt lie nor change what you said, and if you don't like my interpretation of how you said , 
'fromm will have their day" but that what happens on the internet.

i didnt complain, when my dogs got ill, and if your reading comprehension is as good as you think, you would have gathered that from my few posts on this thread. i hardly think complaining on the internet got me on t-v and my nearly 4 grand in payments.

i certainly did not berate anyone who chooses to feed any food . recall or not. i merely stated my opinion , from what we experienced, and suggested that i would use a food that never had a recall. if folks choose to feed kibbles and bits, that is their choice.

i have no favorite brand, as i am using a rotation of a few novel proteins for vangie who has a specific issue which appears to require that type of feeding (high eosinophil count, no parasites), a new pup who is on a grain free farmina for now, and jake who gets a rotation of fromm and farmina.my heart belongs to the food that works for my 3 dogs, and if that food, has no recalls, more the better.

so you can name call-it's been a very long time since i've been called immature (and i wonder how mature you are anyway,calling names on an anonymous internet dog food board, not knowing me at all, having no history with me at all, and i'm pretty sure not reading my past posts either), and i hardly push a food, since they are as good as the day i fed them and all that can change with one recall.

i've yet to be called a liar, which only proves that you haven't a clue about me, my dogs, or my knowledge, including my comprehension skills or intelligence.
so if you would like to have a discussion about dog food, recalls and then like, i'm game. keep your snarky name calling to someone who gets a kick out of it. it doesn't float my boat and i won't lower myself to do the same.

and , in addition, you need not make me any promises if any dog food gets your dog sick, i would expect as a dog lover and owner, you would certainly take care of the situation. and then, if you choose to use the food again, your choice, your dog.
i will continue to join in any conversation and offer my opinions and suggestions. as do most folks on this board.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm quite shocked you think you haven't come off as rude in this thread. Let's see, you state how sad my statement was in my previous post simply because you didn't agree with it. Not to mention the fact yes you did outright lie about what I said and even changed my saying "I won't be surprised" to "yay I welcome the incident when Fromm has a recall". That isn't misinterpreting, that's changing my sentence and putting words in my mouth.

This statement comes off as pretty darn rude to me too: "i'd rather go with a long term company, with no recalls, than a diamond or similar company who lied, continually, until two plants were shut down.
read the fda reports, then tell me you like the food or the company."

Really?? A whole lot of people feed Diamon products because their dogs do amazing on them. And yet you just completely downed the company. On top of that, you tell me to read up on the company and others like it and after I do I won't like them. You not only assume I haven't read up on it, but you also are stating anyone who doesn't have problems with companies like them clearly haven't researched it.

Yea you've come off as an a** in my opinion. Yet you act like you've been totally sweet the whole time. What's the saying with the pot and the kettle...

If you want to continue on feel free to PM it to me. I'm done derailing this thread.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

MarieLovesChis said:


> I'm quite shocked you think you haven't come off as rude in this thread. Let's see, you state how sad my statement was in my previous post simply because you didn't agree with it. Not to mention the fact yes you did outright lie about what I said and even changed my saying "I won't be surprised" to "yay I welcome the incident when Fromm has a recall". That isn't misinterpreting, that's changing my sentence and putting words in my mouth.
> 
> This statement comes off as pretty darn rude to me too: "i'd rather go with a long term company, with no recalls, than a diamond or similar company who lied, continually, until two plants were shut down.
> read the fda reports, then tell me you like the food or the company."
> ...


what you said, and i quoted you was "that fromm will have their day", not "i won't be surprised". your quote, i copied. and i don't care one bit to have any pm's with you about anything.

i am not rude, am careful to not be rude, and don't call names. that's rude.
you think i'm an a** and i don't think enough about you to call you any names.

i wrote off a company, diamond, because of my horrible experience with them and the lies they constantly tried to cover up. if that isn't enough for you, that's ok, as i choose to feed my dogs the way i choose and you can choose to feed your dogs any way you like. i certainly don't need to influence you but was merely telling the story i lived thru. the unpleasant nearly deadly story.

I'm not assuming anything regarding if you researched the diamond fiasco of two years ago or not. from your responses, i got that you were not aware of their lies and lies and lies. if i was mistaken, so be it, and another flaw on an internet interchange.
many dogs and cats can do great on diamond and that is their owner's choice to feed. i gave my experience about the situation . only that and nothing more.

I'm not "sweet" but i know how to talk to people, even on a chat board having to do with food. you seem to need to resort to name calling -immature, no reading comprehension, liar, and an a**.and oh yeah, i should find a hobby.

and the statement i made , that you quoted "i'd rather go with a long term company, with no recalls, than a diamond or similar company who lied, continually, until two plants were shut down." is rude?
that's almost laughable. who did i insult, diamond?

good thing i'm not too sensitive and your opinion of me, doesn't matter. 

perhaps you should examine your internet skills . i have just as much a right to tell my story about toxic food as the next person. maybe even more, since i succeeded in getting thousands of dollars in vet bills paid for. and i manage to do it without resorting to name calling.

perhaps in your line of work, that is acceptable. not in mine or my life.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Alright, enough of the bickering or warnings will begin going out to *both* parties.


----------



## Michigal (Feb 17, 2013)

meggels said:


> Alright, enough of the bickering or warnings will begin going out to *both* parties.


You know, as an interested observer, I find that MarieLovesChis is a very rude person, and for you (even as a "super moderator") to warn bett, who's never been anything but polite, is completely wrong. When I see ONE person doing the name calling, I would want to put that person in time out, for violating forum guidelines.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Michigal said:


> You know, as an interested observer, I find that MarieLovesChis is a very rude person, and for you (even as a "super moderator") to warn bett, who's never been anything but polite, is completely wrong. When I see ONE person doing the name calling, I would want to put that person in time out, for violating forum guidelines.


Okay, thank you for your observation.

The warning was simply to end the arguing in this thread. It takes two people to have an argument, so it was simply to let both parties know that it needed to stop in THIS thread or a warning would be given out. That is the point of a moderator, or one of the jobs rather, to try to end the arguing when its only going downhill. It's been done before and I'm sure this won't be the last time.

ETA: you have no idea how I handle people privately, which infractions are done privately, so please don't assume and get in a huff when you have no idea if I've dealt with a forum user in private. Thank you.


----------

